# Obama Attacking Cultural Foundation of This Nation



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Oh, eternal and everlasting God, direct my thoughts, words and work. Wash away my sins in the immaculate blood of the Lamb and purge my heart by Thy Holy Spirit. Daily, frame me more and more in the likeness of Thy son, Jesus Christ, that living in Thy fear, and dying in Thy favor, I may in thy appointed time obtain the resurrection of the justified unto eternal life. Bless, O Lord, the whole race of mankind and let the world be filled with the knowledge of Thee and Thy son, Jesus Christ.


George Washington



> "The Congress of the United States recommends and approves the Holy Bible for use in all schools."


 United States Congress 1782



> We are no longer a Christian nation.


Barrack Obama



> Islam has always been a part of America.


Barrack Obama

Who is this man we placed in the White House, not once but twice?

This man, who denies the foundation of our individual rights, this man who continuously shows respect for a cult system of oppression that loathes the rights we claim to cherish, never misses an opportunity to take a swipe at the faith of our forefathers.

At the National Prayer breakfast, Obama took the time to reach way back in history to dredge up Spanish Inquisition to defend what Muslims adhering to the teaching of Muhammad has been doing since the creation of his cult.

My Way News - Obama condemns those who seek to 'hijack religion'

What he fails to mention in defending his personal religion is that more people are murdered in the name of Muhammad and Allah each year than were killed in all 350 years of the Spanish Inquisition.

Another interesting factoid about Obama and his evil words. While he attempts to compare Islam's entire existence with isolated cases of atrocities occurring while wrapped in the name of Christianity in the distant past, the White House invites a murderous Muslim "extremist" to the prayer breakfast.

*Sudan's foreign minister, a hardcore Islamist with a long history of orchestrating mass atrocities and other crimes against humanity, has been invited to attend the National Prayer Breakfast in Washington, DC on Thursday, February 4.
*
The National Prayer Breakfast is an annual event hosted by members of the United States Congress and organized on their behalf by The Fellowship Foundation. Religious and political leaders from around the world are invited to the breakfast, also known as the "Presidential Prayer Breakfast," since the President of the United States is always in attendance. Reportedly, in addition to foreign minister Ali Ahmed Karti, the U.S. State Department has invited Dr. Ibrahim Ghandur, the deputy chairman of the National Congress Party - Sudan's ruling political party - to the breakfast.
Perpetrators of Sudan?s Genocide Invited to the National Prayer Breakfast - Breitbart

What does this mean? It means we are being led by an individual who doesn't give a squat about your rights.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And those who think we have a Muslim Kenyon as a leader are called nut jobs.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It simply means we have a narcissist with a God complex in the white house. The corrupt left (since not all liberals are equal I label the obama ilk a corrupt left) believes Government gets the big "G" not GOD they'd spell with a little "g." This is a core of the corrupt left since they started selling global warming and the need for "G"overnment to solve it. Of course ignore the fact every single "global warming expert" is paid for - by government. We're rather condemn anyone disagreeing as on the payroll of an oil company. No hypocrisy there for a corrupt leftist. 

Religion, be in Christianity, Islam, Hindu or anything else, can't possibly hold a candle to "G"overnment. It is "G"overnment which must be worshiped and they have a narcissistic leader that expects only the best from his minions who must "sacrifice" for his airplane, his beef diet, and his golf game. Family, Religion and Capitalism are the satans to "G"overnment which must be reduced to subhuman level so the masses will follow the will of the "G"overnment.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> George Washington
> 
> United States Congress 1782
> 
> ...


I agree he does not give a squat about our rights but you can't get angry over the Spanish Inquisition thing because it's true. Religions all over the world throughout time have done horrible things in the name of their god, including Christianity. I didn't see it as it defending Muslims but more like comparing ISIS to it. I am no fan of Obama and sooner he is out of office the better but this is just grasping at straws. The Dalai Lama was there for goodness sake. He may have invited some heads of state from places that have, at the least, questionable stands on human rights but other Presidents have too.

Let us not forget this


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

He hates the United States and everything that is accurately historical about this Great Republic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I agree he does not give a squat about our rights but you can't get angry over the Spanish Inquisition thing because it's true. Religions all over the world throughout time have done horrible things in the name of their god, including Christianity. I didn't see it as it defending Muslims but more like comparing ISIS to it. I am no fan of Obama and sooner he is out of office the better but this is just grasping at straws. The Dalai Lama was there for goodness sake. He may have invited some heads of state from places that have, at the least, questionable stands on human rights but other Presidents have too.
> 
> Let us not forget this
> View attachment 9698


Sas, you are missing a really big point. Christianity was not responsible for the Spanish Inquisition. Please, indicate where Jesus, Paul, John the Revelator or any of them suggested doing anything like that. You'll not find it. That was a government, not Christianity.

On the other hand, we know full well that every horrible CURRENT EVENT committed in the name of Muhammad or Allah is totally and accurately justified by using the Qur'an and the hadiths. That hasn't changed since Islam was created.

I really love how the vile, filthy creature the dumbest of our countrymen elevated to that office likened the Islamic State to the Jim Crow South. That is like comparing Pee-Wee Herman to Hulk Hogan. Of course, the vile, wretched creature we call Mr. President knows this; he was only attempting to belittle white people and, once again, Christianity. Facts need not get in the way of such a mentally diseased creature.

Now, to the important point, a point I was hoping someone else would have already made. The inhabitants of this nation do not all have to be Christian. It doesn't even have to be a majority plus one. The origin of our individual rights is what makes it a Christian nation. The very concept upon which our governance and judicial system is based is Christianity. It threads through English history and on into this nation's roots. One need not be a Christian. As a matter of fact, one need not believe in a single thing. One still has those rights guaranteed.

Barrack Hussein Obama's system thinly plated with religious overtones has never, ever done the same. Oppression and slavery? Yes. As a matter of fact, what Barrack Hussein failed to mention while he was vomiting at the Prayer Breakfast, is that slavery is still very much alive and well in the world. Guess what system is in control of those areas. Go ahead. How could you possibly guess wrong?

You'd better get the hint. Your rights are not only fading away, but oppression and tyranny is barreling to take their place.

By the way, Sas; Shrub (Little Bush) increased Muslim immigration to this nation. It took a real Muslim president to knock the gates off the hinges. Everyone should know by now that both parties and all the recent presidents have been owned for quite some time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sas, you are missing a really big point. Christianity was not responsible for the Spanish Inquisition. Please, indicate where Jesus, Paul, John the Revelator or any of them suggested doing anything like that. You'll not find it. That was a government, not Christianity.
> 
> On the other hand, we know full well that every horrible CURRENT EVENT committed in the name of Muhammad or Allah is totally and accurately justified by using the Qur'an and the hadiths. That hasn't changed since Islam was created.
> 
> ...


Pope Urban II may have had other ideas about why the Crusades were needed but he lied and used Christianity to incite Christians to join in and fight in the Crusades. Just as ISIS/ISIL is using Islam to incite Muslims to join their Jihad. The thing I take away from the Crusades comparison, whether said by Obama or anyone else, is the fact that ALL religions have done horrible things in the name of their god throughout history. When Westboro Baptist church pickets a soldiers funeral they are doing it in the name of Christianity. Maybe not the Christianity you and other Christians believe in but in the name of their Christianity nonetheless.

As for slavery it may not have been started by the Christians but some Christians owned slaves. Hell, the KKK uses burning crosses and recited scripture. And yes there is plenty of slavery still going on in the world today. In fact, even in this country there is a huge problem with human trafficking. A lot of it stemming from Mexico and South America where most people are Catholic and Christian. Again, maybe not your form or Christian but Christian.

I'm not arguing for Obama. In fact the sooner he is out of office the better. My argument is every religion has done horrible things in the name of said religion. If King O came on TV tomorrow and announced to the world he is a Muslim it wouldn't surprise me but I still wouldn't care. I don't like the man because of his politics and his lies. As for both parties being owned for quite some time I have to agree with you there. But even so, we only have two parties in this country (at least two that can get on the ballot) so all this bitching is for not. They have the power, they are going to continue to have the power and so far all we can do is vote for less dirty side of the same coin. Personally I would much rather we focus our energy on making this a truly free country again rather than complain and argue about speeches bad politicians make.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree Sas. In the name of any form of religion many have died. I supose this will always be the case. Man's fears and the comfort of thinking there is life after death is a powerful force. Religions of all faith have preyed on this fact since the beginning of time. But, I am not a religious theorist so I will leave that to people that know the subject better then I. I do know one thing I think we can all agree on! No matter the religion, Obama has thrown this country's principles and honor in the trash. He is simply a socialist traitor that I woud love to see tried and convicted as such. It will take years to rebuild this country's honor, moral , and respect, if ever it can be done at all. It's so sad to see what this country has become and see where it is going. So very sad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never been any doubt about who he is, and his goal to take America down. He never hid it just to many refused to see it. Still do.
Obama the King would end world conflict, he would make the Muslims love us, we would all live in peace. He would close Gitmo and the East would love us.
Seems he spent to much time on the golf course, things got pretty screwed up and are head down hill fast. Obama you can't make terrorists go away by closing your eyes and repeating there are no terrorist only evil Americans over and over.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Obama has been softballing ISiS because he, himself is a Sunni Muslim. That's why we can't see his real birth certificate. I also believed that based on his affiliation with the good reverend Jeremiah Wright he has ties to the militant, radical Nation of Islam. He only parted ways with Wright because it was politically expedient and convenient. I have believed since his election he was a radicalized Muslim and I will stick to that contention.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just listen to the crap that comes out of his month and an "intelligent" person can come to only one conclusion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Pope Urban II may have had other ideas about why the Crusades were needed but he lied and used Christianity to incite Christians to join in and fight in the Crusades. Just as ISIS/ISIL is using Islam to incite Muslims to join their Jihad. The thing I take away from the Crusades comparison, whether said by Obama or anyone else, is the fact that ALL religions have done horrible things in the name of their god throughout history. When Westboro Baptist church pickets a soldiers funeral they are doing it in the name of Christianity. Maybe not the Christianity you and other Christians believe in but in the name of their Christianity nonetheless.
> 
> As for slavery it may not have been started by the Christians but some Christians owned slaves. Hell, the KKK uses burning crosses and recited scripture. And yes there is plenty of slavery still going on in the world today. In fact, even in this country there is a huge problem with human trafficking. A lot of it stemming from Mexico and South America where most people are Catholic and Christian. Again, maybe not your form or Christian but Christian.
> 
> I'm not arguing for Obama. In fact the sooner he is out of office the better. My argument is every religion has done horrible things in the name of said religion. If King O came on TV tomorrow and announced to the world he is a Muslim it wouldn't surprise me but I still wouldn't care. I don't like the man because of his politics and his lies. As for both parties being owned for quite some time I have to agree with you there. But even so, we only have two parties in this country (at least two that can get on the ballot) so all this bitching is for not. They have the power, they are going to continue to have the power and so far all we can do is vote for less dirty side of the same coin. Personally I would much rather we focus our energy on making this a truly free country again rather than complain and argue about speeches bad politicians make.


Again, you are claiming religion has done these things, as if all religions are the same. They are not. Again, Spain, for example, did what it did in spite of the teaching of Christianity, whereas IS is following strictly in the footsteps of Muhammad and those who led, afterward.

You are again missing the very important point, and it is the point that is important to all of us. Our rights that are protected by the Bill of Rights are rooted in Christianity. Nothing rooted in Islam can be compared. As a matter of fact, Islam is the antithesis to a free society. Obama is well aware of this. He is supposed to be some constitutional expert, remember?

Why is it, you think, our government is importing people who adhere to a system that is in direct opposition to what the founders built? Why is it, you think, that this particularly vile creature misses no opportunity to attack the religion of our forefathers while praising or at least making excuses for the system of his father? Furthermore, why do you think Obama was raised out of the shadows to be placed in the Oval Office?

There are more reasons to prepare than hurricanes, tornadoes and blizzards.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If one would like a more balanced view of the historical record of the "Religion" of Oppression, this offers a good timeline. 
Articles: The Truth about Islamic Crusades and Imperialism


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

History has proven , we did not kill enough Muslims.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, this is how it spreads.

North Texas Home To First Islamic Tribunal In U.S. « CBS Dallas / Fort Worth



> Bakhach, along with three other religious judges, make up the Islamic Tribunal.
> "We have no authority to force anybody or to make it binding up on if they don't like it or don't except it," said Bakhach.


Of course, we know that is a lie. We know that by looking across the pond to Merry ol' England, where this notion precedes it, here. Sharia is enforced on people because the indigenous government can't get into the Islamic population centers to save unwilling participants in Sharia - particularly the women. Anyone who has done any study of Islam knows a woman is only a fraction of a human as compared to a man.

Splintered nations do not fair well in history. Of course, those who are directing the events in this country are fully aware of this. Splintering this nation is imperative to them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> And, this is how it spreads.
> 
> North Texas Home To First Islamic Tribunal In U.S. « CBS Dallas / Fort Worth
> 
> ...


Well if we want to just pick out quotes that further our side of the argument...

_"People are concerned that there are conflicts between Sharia Law and state law or whatever else. So that's an important area we need to watch," said John DeGroote, a lawyer who practices business mediation and is an arbitrator.
DeGroote said he sees parallels to his out-of-court mediations.
"If it's non-binding and simply helps people guide their way through the dispute, all the better," said DeGroote._


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> If one would like a more balanced view of the historical record of the "Religion" of Oppression, this offers a good timeline.
> Articles: The Truth about Islamic Crusades and Imperialism


Balanced view? Balanced by whose standards? Ok you found a guy that agrees with you. So I found a guy that contradicts everything your guy says.

Rebuttal to James Arlandson's "Top ten reasons why sharia is bad for all societies" article.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Balanced view? Balanced by whose standards? Ok you found a guy that agrees with you. So I found a guy that contradicts everything your guy says.
> 
> Rebuttal to James Arlandson's "Top ten reasons why sharia is bad for all societies" article.


Historical. Factual.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Now, let us consider Saudi Arabia. As one who believes in neither Islam or Christianity, move to that country. Not as a contractor who is relatively sheltered. Or, try out Iran. Gaza? You get the point. If you make it back, you'll be able to give a good, first hand account. You'll be able to really explain why we had better protect our society fom what the government is trying to do to it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

How many times do I have to tell you people?!? 

If you want to know the truth about islam, go read the koran!

Research sharia, taqiyya and dhimmitude. Look up what a caliphate is. The info is out there for all to see.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Now, let us consider Saudi Arabia. As one who believes in neither Islam or Christianity, move to that country. Not as a contractor who is relatively sheltered. Or, try out Iran. Gaza? You get the point. If you make it back, you'll be able to give a good, first hand account. You'll be able to really explain why we had better protect our society fom what the government is trying to do to it.


I think we agree about protecting our society from what the government is trying to do. I think we just differ on what that is. You and I could go at this for eternity. You find some guy that says what you believe then I find a guy that contradicts that then you find something else and we go round and round. I don't know about you but I have better things to spend my energy on. I promise you this though, if the time ever comes that I have to defend this country and our constitution on our soil because some foreign invader is walking down our streets shooting people I will stand by your side.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The founder of Islam, the Prophet of the region of peace was a caravan raider. He took what he desired by force. Women, gold, whatever. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> The founder of Islam, the Prophet of the region of peace was a caravan raider. He took what he desired by force. Women, gold, whatever. Just keep that in mind.


Sort of like everybody else does who has the power to do so.

"When the missionaries came to Africa they had the Bible and we had the land. They said "Let us pray." We closed our eyes. When we opened them we had the Bible and they had the land."
--Desmond Tutu


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> At the National Prayer breakfast, Obama took the time to reach way back in history to dredge up Spanish Inquisition to defend what Muslims adhering to the teaching of Muhammad has been doing since the creation of his cult.


That's true, except that Obama wasn't defending what Muslims have been doing and Muhammad created a major religion of the world rather than a cult (1.6 Billion.....2nd largest after Christianity).

Also you fail to mention that Obama also brought up the crusades.

Interesting that you fail to mention that Obama failed to mention that his use of Predator Drones to kill innocent Muslims in great numbers is sort of like his own little personal crusade against Muslims.

Funny how all this stuff ties together and how everybody seems to mention some stuff and leave some out depending on their own little agenda.

:68:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Christ and the apostles had a different approach. It is obvious Christianity is more tolerant. No religion says anything goes.
It is no secret that those in power can and will use any religion as a means to an end.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> That's true, except that Obama wasn't defending what Muslims have been doing and Muhammad created a major religion of the world rather than a cult (1.6 Billion.....2nd largest after Christianity).
> 
> Also you fail to mention that Obama also brought up the crusades.
> 
> ...


Hey DipShite,
Its real simple, islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination. They want you dead or converted. Those that want to convert you are willing to fund those who want to kill you. All the while abusing women and children. Pedophiles and goat phuckers each and everyone of them.
Time for you to haul ass.
Thanks


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As Slippy points out Islam does mean submit. My way or else.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Christ and the apostles had a different approach. It is obvious Christianity is more tolerant. No religion says anything goes.
> It is no secret that those in power can and will use any religion as a means to an end.


"When the missionaries came to Africa they had the Bible and we had the land. They said "Let us pray." We closed our eyes. When we opened them we had the Bible and they had the land."
--Desmond Tutu


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey DipShite,
> Its real simple, islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination.
> Thanks


Yep......and they're at war with the Judeo-Christian socio-political ideology of world domination.

And the rest of us are in the middle and paying for the war.

And there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Watch how the Africans enslave and slaughter each other. No Europeans necessary.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Watch how the Africans enslave and slaughter each other. No Europeans necessary.


Yet, there we are, reaping profits.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It has gone on longer than we have been around. Its cultural. Deep seeded. I do not buy into we are the problem with everything. Your last argument is just that. Argumentative. I think that your view is flawed but believe what you want.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I think we agree about protecting our society from what the government is trying to do. I think we just differ on what that is. You and I could go at this for eternity. You find some guy that says what you believe then I find a guy that contradicts that then you find something else and we go round and round. I don't know about you but I have better things to spend my energy on. I promise you this though, if the time ever comes that I have to defend this country and our constitution on our soil because some foreign invader is walking down our streets shooting people I will stand by your side.


Naw, Sas; we couldn't continue to go at this all day long. Really. I realize it is the knee-jerk thing to do, nowadays; declare all religions the same, and even lump Islam in there as if it is a religion while ignoring everything else that comes with it. We are all to mindlessly chant the mantra, "All religions are the same, and they have all been the root of war since eternity" while ignoring a couple really important facts. You blew right by the facts, and even declared a factual timeline of Islamic conquest and savagery as being biased. The most important thing you ignored while continuing to go down that path is that your rights are rooted in Christian heritage that predates this nation. This is the most important thing.

Islam does not recognize any of the rights secured by our concept of the laws of nature and nature's God. Sharia is diametrically opposed to common law. Everyone who has bothered to learn anything about it knows this. You know darned well those in power knows this. Obama knows better than any of them. He is well aware he is assaulting the very foundation of what the founders built.

Oh, speaking of more stupidity. Another thread is about to be started. This one ought to make you mad, too. And, prepare for whatever these idiots are cooking up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Naw, Sas; we couldn't continue to go at this all day long. Really. I realize it is the knee-jerk thing to do, nowadays; declare all religions the same, and even lump Islam in there as if it is a religion while ignoring everything else that comes with it. We are all to mindlessly chant the mantra, "All religions are the same, and they have all been the root of war since eternity" while ignoring a couple really important facts. You blew right by the facts, and even declared a factual timeline of Islamic conquest and savagery as being biased. The most important thing you ignored while continuing to go down that path is that your rights are rooted in Christian heritage that predates this nation. This is the most important thing.
> 
> Islam does not recognize any of the rights secured by our concept of the laws of nature and nature's God. Sharia is diametrically opposed to common law. Everyone who has bothered to learn anything about it knows this. You know darned well those in power knows this. Obama knows better than any of them. He is well aware he is assaulting the very foundation of what the founders built.
> 
> Oh, speaking of more stupidity. Another thread is about to be started. This one ought to make you mad, too. And, prepare for whatever these idiots are cooking up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


>


:lol:

I got out of bed no less than five minutes ago, haven't had the first gulp of coffee, and you hit me with this?

Thanks! You've insured I will lead my day with my sense of humor!

::clapping::

Except, I am about to read the news for an hour or so. That might darken the mood.


----------

